# [SOLVED] Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

Today I reformatted my Dimension 4550 computer, but I have misplaced my driver CD and must download and install all my drivers. This is, of course, impeded by my ability to find a working Ethernet Controller driver.

I have used the Dell website for the Broadcom driver for the Ethernet Card but it gives me the message "This zip file is part of a multidisk zip file. Please insert the last disk of the set."

(Note that I bought my computer in 2001. I have never heard of "Broadcom" before today and I'm wondering if newer 4550 models use a different ethernet controller than the one I own.)

I googled for other fixes but none of them seem to work.

Please note that I have no drivers for any other devices installed beyond basic Windows installation. According to my Device manager, I am missing drivers for all of the following components.

-Camera (Probably the USB webcam I have plugged in but haven't bothered to install.)
-Ethernet Controller
-Multimedia Audio Contoller (I'm not so worried about this. I know where to get it.)
-Network Controller (Possibly my wireless network card?)
-PCI Input Device

The Dell website is confusing and there are a lot of drivers up for download and I need help figuring out which ones I need. Almost all of them say "Optional" so I can't figure it out.

Please help?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Hi
Lets see what we can do.

First install the Chipset Driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=56457

Lan Driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=66981

I know you have downloaded it before, but please do so again. I had the same issue the other day. I ended up redownloading it and had no issues.

Once you have internet access run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread. The report will tell me what hardware you have. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Your forum icon is about how I feel right now.  Also, thank you for moving my thread to the appropriate forum. I was in a rush to get a solution and didn't really scour the topics like I should have.

I have downloaded the file you linked and I have the same problem. I completely understand you asking me to download again. I did so and I tried installing it, but I get the same message.

I have also downloaded another driver. Instead of entering my model (Dimension 4550) into the driver search thing in the dell site, I entered my service tag number. This time I got a list of only two drivers, which I am now about to install.

Also, just because it didn't occur to me before, it's possible the "PCI Input Device" is my graphics card that I also haven't installed yet.

I will post an update after I burn these new drivers to CD and then transfer them to my other computer.

--Also I have installed the Chipset as you asked.


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

All right, the new drivers did not work. One of them, I have no idea what it did but nothing on that list was fixed.

The second one was for a 56k dialup modem, which I removed from my Dell computer years ago.

My webcam is a Logitech Quickcam Messenger, the older version.

I've forgotten to install Everest, let me do that quickly.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

I am not sure of the PCI input device yet. 
What version of XP do you have installed? You may need SP2 which once you get on-line may resolve your PCI input device. I also think that this maybe your webcam.

Can you PM me your service tag, so we are looking at the same drivers?
Bill


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Service Package 2 was included in the installation CD.

I will PM you my Service tag.


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Everest is installed. What information from it do you want to know?

Edit: Wait never mind. I found what I think you want. Let me copy the information over. I will be editing this post.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Hi,
It appears the network driver was not shipped with your unit.
Is this an after market PCI Card?

Anyhow lets try this.
Go to your device manager and Right click on your errors one at a time.
Go to Properties>Details Tab.
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID
Start with the Ethernet Controller and the the Network Controller.

If you have Everest installed tell me what it says for Network and Ethernet Controllers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

This is a very old computer and it's no longer supported, I don't think. The warranty has been void for years. I paid some money for tech support a couple of years ago when I messed up my registry and had to install a second partition to recover my files before I reformatted.

The only components I have changed out of my computer are the Graphics Card and the Memory Card (it came with a 256 MB stick of RAM. I now have two 512 sticks.) Everything else in the computer is the same as it was shipped to me. I did not buy a new Ethernet card or switch it out. This is the one my computer came with. The site is wrong.

Instead of editting my old post I will put the Everest info here.

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack: Service Pack 2
DirectX: 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0C)

Motherboard
CPU Type: Intel Pentium 4, 2400 MHz (18 x 133)
Motherboard Name: Dell Dimension 4550
Motherboard Chipset: Intel Brookdale i845PE
System Memory: 1024 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Name: Phoenix (09/17/02) (Okay maybe I bought this comp in 2002.)
Communication Port: Communication Port (COM1)
Communication Port: ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Video Adapter: nVidia GeForce FX 5500 (Microsoft Corporation) (256 MB)
3D Accelerator: nVidia GeForce FX 5500
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor

Multimedia: Creative SB Live! Series Audio Processor

Storage
IDE Controller: Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ADA Storage Controller
Floppy Drive: Floppy Disk Drive (Yes I still have one of these!)
Disk Drive: WDC WD800DB-75CAA0 (74 GB IDE)
Disk Drive: Maxtor Onetouch USB Device (298 GB)
Optical Drive: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8400B
Optical Drive: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM 6167

You might notice that I have a second disk drive. If it's pertinent, I will explain it.

Before deleting everything on my computer, I moved all of the files I wanted (music, pictures, program settings, etc) on my 320 GB external harddrive. I thought it was odd when my resolution changed back to being as big as it was (1680 x 1050) before I reinstalled Windows. Initially when I reinstalled, my resolution was 800x600. I assumed this was because my video card had yet to be installed. After a restart my resolution went back to 1680x1050. I might assume that somehow it automatically reinstalled (my Maxtor says it will backup important files and I'm wondering if perhaps it saved my video card drive and reinstalled it?) Or maybe my poor CPU is handling the new resolution because of the monitor. I'm not sure.

I have gone into my Device Manager and fetched those enormous numbers you asked for.

The camera didn't have either a DEV or VEN so I posted all of it.

-Ethernet Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039

-Network Controller
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301

-Camera
USB\VID_046D&PID_08F0\5&398AAE67&0&1

-Multimedia Audio Controller-
PCI\VEN1102&DEV_0006

-PCI Input Device
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7004


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Gah I missed more. I couldn't find anything specific about "Ethernet Controller" in Everest but I did find this.

Network>PCI/PnP Network
Intel 82801DB ICH4 LAN Controller with 82562ET/EZ PHY (Type: PCI)
Network Controller [NoDB] (Type: PCI)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Hi,
Give me a few minutes to locate your drivers.
Bill


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Thank you so much. I'm glad someone is helping me. I'd be going nuts if I couldn't find any solutions.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Here is your Ethernet Controller:Intel® 82562 Fast Ethernet Controllers
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

Wireless:Edimax 54 MBit WLan 802.11g rt 2500
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html
second from the bottom (PCI/mPCI/CB(RT256x/RT266x) in the WINDOWS box

Sound: Creative Labs Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Digital 
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=90207

The last:Game port for SB Live! Series
Should come with the Sound Card Driver.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Here is your Video driver: Nvidia GeForce FX 5500
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html

Can you tell me the make and model of your webcam?
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

While trying to install the Ethernet Contoller, I got this message.

"The installed version of PROset is not supported for upgrades. You must uninstall it before installing this version."

Is this because of the other drivers I've installed? How do I remove them?

Nvm. I found it in Add Remove programs. Uninstalling it now.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Go to Add/Remove programs and look for Intel Pro set and uninstall.
Then go into your device manager and uninstall any network controller (you may have one that is not in error).
This driver may also work for your Ethernet Controller:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=61613


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

The ethernet controller driver worked! Thank you!

I am now installing the other drivers.

I have a CD for my wireless network card and I know where to find my Logitech camera driver so please don't concern yourself with those.

Edit: The sound driver did not work. I downloaded that one before to no avail.

I said before that I knew where to find a working sound driver. I got it at www.tinyurl.com/5sutg Its file name was R69382. I got it from a Dell tech a long time ago and it still seems to work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Great news
Let me know how you make out with the rest of these drivers.
I would also recommend you make a CD for a backup for the drivers that worked.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

How are you making out?
Bill


----------



## GuyFaux (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding drivers for Dimension 4550 [Moved from XP Support]*

Sorry it took so long. I got my computer working again and was installing all of your drivers plus some important programs like FireFox.

All of your drivers worked! Thank you so much for your help.

Since I lost my flash drive I was transferring files over via burned CD, so I already have the working drivers on CD now. ^_^

I will mark this thread as solved. Thank you again!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you have it up and running.
Bill


----------

